# unable to find Baytril



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where can i find Baytril because i am unable to find it at Foys, global, and the other pigeon stores. One of my bird is sick i just noticed this morning i am going to post the picture of her dropping later on when i get home. can someone please advise me what i need to order so i can place an order today.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi texasmk4,


If you have a local friendly Vet and can get an examination by him for your Pigeon, he would likely give you whatever medications he feels the Bird should have for their illness/condition...


Otherwise, you could call 'Foys' etc, and just ask them if they carry 'Baytril' and then order it next-day-air on your credit card.


I am sure they all carry it, but sometimes their on-line Catalogues are poorly or oddly organized and hard to use.


What else can you tell us about your Pigeon's symptoms? And or what happenned with them?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Foy's:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/para_sal/index.html

The Enroxil down the page is my personal favorite. I think it's about the most actual medicine for the money that I've found so far.

Pidgey


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

they are currently out of enroxil


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hate to hear that. Oh, well, when you're searching on the pigeon supply sites for Baytril, you sometimes have to use "Paratyphoid" as the search word instead of the medicine's name. Try that. There are also pills.

Pidgey


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Phill,

i called them they said they are out of stock and they don't knwo if they are going to have it in the future...


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

just called them again and got the words they no longer carry baytril and enroxil. ;(


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, try these folks:

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/enroxil.html

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This would be better if it still works:

http://www.vitakingproducts.com/ecoli1.htm

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It still works. I got an extra two bottles in case Enrofloxacin is going off the market. There was some kind of legislation earlier where, I think, they were going to take it off the market for indiscriminate use in the poultry industry due to the creation of resistant strains of bacteria. Since Ciprofloxacin (and other fluoroquinolones) is one of our better antibiotics, it's shooting ourselves in the foot to use the stuff too much in food production. Anyhow, I'm wondering if Baytril will be going off the market soon for all of us.

Pidgey


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> This would be better if it still works:
> 
> http://www.vitakingproducts.com/ecoli1.htm
> 
> Pidgey



can i order baytril from that site????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just found some baytril at www.seigelpigeons.com


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

texasmk4 said:


> can i order baytril from that site????


Yes--I just did: 100 ml of 10% for $30.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oops, I misspelled.
Please try, www.siegelpigeons.com


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

i just looked at http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html and they are temporarily out of stock..... i appreciate your efforts


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Yes--I just did: 100 ml of 10% for $30.
> 
> Pidgey



i ordered some Metronidazole Tablets - 60 mg & Enroxil Tablets, do i need to have baytril or enroxil works same as baytril????


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Yes--I just did: 100 ml of 10% for $30.
> 
> Pidgey



on their site it says 100 ml of 10% is $ 80 how did you get it for $ 30


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Enroxil and Baytril are essentially the same drug, so you don't need both.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Enroxil is the Mexican generic for Baytril. Real Baytril IS that expensive. They're both Enrofloxacin.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they call it Enrofloxan Liquid 10%. It's the same thing, too. But for a lot less.

Pidgey


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for clarification pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I read this thread with interest. My vet said something about them taking Baytril off the market. Perhaps that was the legislation Pidgey referred to? Anyway, I noticed about six months ago that the major pigeon supply houses no longer offered it, but the last time I was on Foy's (a few weeks ago) it was there again. 

I bought Enroxil instead and yes, it works just as well, being essentially the same thing. If I recall correctly, Foys sold it as generic for Baytril. I just bought it recently. I hope they are not going to discontinue that, too. I like to have something on hand for individual sick birds.

BTW, when I last bought injectable Baytril (2 years ago) it was from Mexico. All the instructions were in Spanish. 

Texasmk4, if it's urgent you need to see a vet if you can't get the right medication on your own. Best of luck with your pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I read this thread with interest. My vet said something about them taking Baytril off the market. Perhaps that was the legislation Pidgey referred to? Anyway, I noticed about six months ago that the major pigeon supply houses no longer offered it, but the last time I was on Foy's (a few weeks ago) it was there again.
> 
> I bought Enroxil instead and yes, it works just as well, being essentially the same thing. If I recall correctly, Foys sold it as generic for Baytril. I just bought it recently. I hope they are not going to discontinue that, too. I like to have something on hand for individual sick birds.
> 
> ...


Cathy, the recall is legally specific and I believe has more to do with the
industry standard of giving it to animals eventually intended for consumption
therefore inviting drug resistancy in humans when the recommended time frame between drug ministration and slaughter for consumption is not observed. I think also targeted were abuses of group medicating when one
bird in a group became ill. It may eventually happen that the pigeon fancier supply houses will also be clamped down on, but for now they all can carry if they choose to.

My experience is that New England Pigeon Supply always has one form or 
another in stock, though my preference is the liquid 10%. They also have 
had that in stock in the past and if asked they probably would accomodate regarding preferences as they have had a better inventory than the others
over the past few years where Baytril was concerned:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

My last order was w/Foy's as they were carrying the Enrofloxan 10%, but
New England Pigeon Supply might be persuaded to do the same.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When Tex here said that he'd called Foy's up to ask them and they'd said they didn't have it, I called them up myself to ask. They said, "we can't get it anymore" whatever that means. I asked if it was a legal thing and they didn't know--only that they couldn't get it anymore. Maybe that means from their current supplier, in which case they could find another. Wish I knew.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Could be a supplier issue, but New England Pigeon Supply doesn't have any either 
right now....

Dr. Speers mentioned to me that the feds would be cracking down on the pigeon fanciers soon where Baytril was concerned, guess he wasn't whistling dixie so to speak.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just get Cipro from Mexico ..

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 



How?

Some friends of mine tried to do this and had every possible impediment you can imagine.


I know it can be done, but how would one do it?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Birdie is doing alright but shes still not eating on her own, i am manually feeding her i am getting off early from work today, hopefully i'll be able to take her to an avian vet. She's not as deperessed as she was the first day. She looks better i hope she gets fine soon. I'll definetly post some pics of her


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I read this thread with interest. My vet said something about them taking Baytril off the market. Perhaps that was the legislation Pidgey referred to? Anyway, I noticed about six months ago that the major pigeon supply houses no longer offered it, but the last time I was on Foy's (a few weeks ago) it was there again.
> 
> I bought Enroxil instead and yes, it works just as well, being essentially the same thing. If I recall correctly, Foys sold it as generic for Baytril. I just bought it recently. I hope they are not going to discontinue that, too. I like to have something on hand for individual sick birds.
> 
> ...



Birdmom, foy no longer carry Enroxil i called them and confirmed it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> How?
> 
> ...


Short of going to Mexico yourself, the easiest way is to order from one of the Mexican on-line pharmacies. I think FP has posted a link to one somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk. Many of the drugs that require prescriptions here in the US are available over the counter in Mexico. Here's a link to one on-line pharmacy's Cipro page: http://www.medsmex.com/store3/customer/search.php?substring=cipro

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Short of going to Mexico yourself, the easiest way is to order from one of the Mexican on-line pharmacies. I think FP has posted a link to one somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk. Many of the drugs that require prescriptions here in the US are available over the counter in Mexico. Here's a link to one on-line pharmacy's Cipro page: http://www.medsmex.com/store3/customer/search.php?substring=cipro
> 
> Terry


That is the online Mexican Pharmacy that I have dealt with over the years
and they do deliver the product that they say they will.

I did look tonight for a different medication and found that Siegel's is 
still carrying Baytril and Enroflaxyn Tablets, so if needed, get them
while they are hot. They look like the only game this side of the border
right now:

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Short of going to Mexico yourself, the easiest way is to order from one of the Mexican on-line pharmacies. I think FP has posted a link to one somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk. Many of the drugs that require prescriptions here in the US are available over the counter in Mexico. Here's a link to one on-line pharmacy's Cipro page: http://www.medsmex.com/store3/customer/search.php?substring=cipro
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

